# TDF Wreckage and odds and ends....



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was looking around for a good wreckage recap and couldn't find one. So I figured I'd ask... 

Valverde is out with knee/ankle breaks.
Ion Izigerre has a lumbar fracture.
Luke Durbridge is out?

The beaten up list?s

Boason Hagen with swollen ankle and foot?
Gallopin? 

Lots of riders hit the deck today. Anyone have any damage reports to share? Further info on riders struggling with injuries?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Well odds and ends....Some teams apparently vented to the commissaires about Sky's skinsuits...

Team Sky's Tour de France time trial skinsuits declared legal despite rivals' complaints | road.cc


Also theft:

House broken into, car stolen, time trial crash - Tour de France rider's day to forget | road.cc


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> Well odds and ends....Some teams apparently vented to the commissaires about Sky's skinsuits...
> 
> Team Sky's Tour de France time trial skinsuits declared legal despite rivals' complaints | road.cc
> 
> ...


I just saw those! Gallopin, tough day.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Add Luke Rowe to the injury list for day 2. He apparently went to the hospital for Xrays on his wrist. Yes Durbridge is out.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/35505117592/


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

wow what a photo.

the terror of the First Week. And then add in rain ugh


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Skinsuits?!

Even if I got beat big time simply based on my competition wearing skin suits, I would nevar admit it!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Odds and ends... A nice piece...

The Tour de France in Germany: A victory over the doubters | More sports | DW | 03.07.2017


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

That Durbridge crash was pretty nasty-looking but dude was able to get right back on a replacement.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

PBL450 said:


> ....
> 
> Boason Hagen with swollen ankle and foot?
> *Gallopin*?
> ...


No, just riding at a reduced pace......

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

BCSaltchucker said:


> wow what a photo.
> 
> ...


I'll say! Just the expressions on their faces.....add the riders in the near foreground taking evasive action, and those behind still riding. This photo should win an award.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Odds and ends... A nice piece...
> 
> The Tour de France in Germany: A victory over the doubters | More sports | DW | 03.07.2017


Thanks for posting this link,, I'm amazed at the amount of spectators in Germany,, Great Stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Time Toulouse said:


> No, just riding at a reduced pace......
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Hahaha!! Good one! Took me a sec!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> That Durbridge crash was pretty nasty-looking but dude was able to get right back on a replacement.



If you watch the backstage pass the next day, you'll see that he broke his carbon soled shoe in half on that crash, snapped it. That's pretty extreme.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally found an update on Izagirre. He had successful surgery today on his lumbar fracture.
Update on Valverde, he posted a short video that he's started rehab on his knee today.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

KoroninK said:


> Finally found an update on Izagirre. He had successful surgery today on his lumbar fracture.
> Update on Valverde, he posted a short video that he's started rehab on his knee today.


They're both fortunate this happened in the TdF...in the USA, they'd still be in the ER waiting to get X-Ray/MRI/CT scanned.


Hopefully they recover as quick as can safely be.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> They're both fortunate this happened in the TdF...in the USA, they'd still be in the ER waiting to get X-Ray/MRI/CT scanned.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they recover as quick as can safely be.


Yeah no kidding. Our hospitals and entire health care system is totally screwed up. 
On the other hand, they are both in the care of the German doctors who are some of the best in the world. They are in good hands.

Here's a link to the video Alejandro posted: https://twitter.com/alejanvalverde/status/881846705871892481


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marc said:


> They're both fortunate this happened in the TdF...in the USA, they'd still be in the ER waiting to get X-Ray/MRI/CT scanned.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they recover as quick as can safely be.


It's like I can never rep anyone! Haha.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

We now need to add Cavendish to the list of injuries with his shoulder and hand.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> They're both fortunate this happened in the TdF...in the USA, they'd still be in the ER waiting to get X-Ray/MRI/CT scanned.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they recover as quick as can safely be.


And if it happened in Canada, they would have been told health care doesn't cover that surgery and they would have to go to the USA to get the procedures done.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Valverde is out with knee/ankle breaks.
Ion Izigerre has a lumbar fracture.
Luke Durbridge 
Candish broken clavicle
Porte broken hip and collar bone
Tjomas collarbone
Gesink lumbar

Sagan DQ

Renshaw Mark Dimension Data 
Konovalovas Ignatas FDJ
Guarnieri Jacopo FDJ 
Delage Mickaël FDJ 
Démare Arnaud FDJ 
Sagan Juraj BORA - hansgrohe
Trentin MatteoQuick-Step Floors
van Emden Jos Team LottoN L-Jumbo

over the time limit. (Reference required)


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I can update Durbridge's injury. Broken ankle and two tendons pulled out of the bone (ankle).


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Valverde is out with knee/ankle breaks.
> Ion Izigerre has a lumbar fracture.
> Luke Durbridge
> Candish broken clavicle
> ...


that is f-d up. Demare and Renshaw out? So it is just Kittel and Matthews left to fight for green 

All my fav riders out. If Froome crashes out too, I will just tune out.

and Lance was saying today there is a report that Tour race director Prudhomme stated he's really happy with how the first week has come off. I'd say this first week was one of the worst in Tour history, next to the weeks of the Festina affair, the Landis fiasco and the Chicken run.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

BCSaltchucker said:


> that is f-d up. Demare and Renshaw out? So it is just Kittel and Matthews left to fight for green
> 
> All my fav riders out. If Froome crashes out too, I will just tune out.
> 
> and Lance was saying today there is a report that Tour race director Prudhomme stated he's really happy with how the first week has come off. I'd say this first week was one of the worst in Tour history, next to the weeks of the Festina affair, the Landis fiasco and the Chicken run.


The only rider I care much about that's left is Bardet and haven't exactly been watching anyway.
If Lance is right, that is really screwed up with all the injuries and season ending injuries. One that could have been career ending to one of the best riders ever. (Thankfully prognosis is full recovery and he'll be back in the peloton in late Feb.)


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

KoroninK said:


> I can update Durbridge's injury. Broken ankle and two tendons pulled out of the bone (ankle).


Thanks! Add:

Mori
Majka

Wow, long list.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

PBL450 said:


> Thanks! Add:
> 
> Mori
> Majka
> ...


most abandons are typically in the first half of the tour, more fresh riders fighting for position etc. Still 180 riders left. 
For the years with 198 starters there have been 153-174 finishers. 
2016 had a lot of riders left half way through. 
same number of riders left now as in the 2014 after stage 10. 
a few less than 2013 and 2015, and a few more than 2012.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

It appears very likely that we will be adding Andrey Amador to the list of riders abandoning the Tour tomorrow morning. He is still suffering from injuries sustained in a crash on stage 2 (the first road stage). These injuries include a knee injury that it sounds like has gotten worse.
Well he's still racing, but not in any shape to be of any help to any of his teammates.


----------

